# Data Books



## TheWookie (Jun 19, 2009)

I hope I can do this....I have a shameless plug for a website/product made by a good friend of mine.   My friend Tony G started his own company on the side making data books that are a little better then your standard data book.

Check him out, and if you purchase something -- tell him the wookie sent you and he might give you a discount,,, or charge you more.:doh:

Thank you.

http://www.impactdatabooks.com/

Another plug for Tony and his shooting team...http://www.teamblaster.net/


----------



## Cabbage Head (Aug 3, 2009)

Picked up a book and love it!  Liked how it can be custom made to match the environment I work in.

Check out the site.  Why settle for just another data book, get one that works for you!

Cabbage Head gives this product a thumbs up!:cool:


----------



## TheWookie (Aug 3, 2009)

Cabbage Head said:


> Picked up a book and love it!  Liked how it can be custom made to match the environment I work in.
> 
> Check out the site.  Why settle for just another data book, get one that works for you!
> 
> Cabbage Head gives this product a thumbs up!:cool:




I'm very happy to hear that, great!  I thought the idea was a good one considering what I've seen for data books over the years, I'll be sure to let Tony know you said that,,, now if I can only get him to join.....:)


----------



## NOMAD (Sep 23, 2009)

Mike Thanks for the plug!!

Cabbage Head thank you for the order and I appreciate the kind words.

We are growing each week and we are offering more great products each week. If you want to keep up on what we are doing sign up and follow us on twitter and FB.

Twitter = http://twitter.com/IMPACTDB
FB = http://www.facebook.com/pages/Impact-Data-Books/118457401104?ref=nf

We are here for the shooters!! Ok enough of me waisting the site bandwidth!!


----------



## Cabbage Head (Sep 23, 2009)

NOMAD said:


> Mike Thanks for the plug!!
> 
> Cabbage Head thank you for the order and I appreciate the kind words.
> 
> ...



No problem.  If I can only get the rest of the team together and get the same book.  Oh, well.  Thanks for getting the order here in time!

Will try to get you some pic's of the AI with the data book in place.  Nothing like good gun porn!


----------



## TheWookie (Sep 24, 2009)

You got it, bro, nice to see you here, I can't wait to suck up some free knowledge from ya.....


----------



## NOMAD (Sep 24, 2009)

I hear you sometimes change is slow.  But the thing is once you can make a positive change it is worth the effort.

We have been doing a ton of custom projects for Federal and State LEO's and working on custom books for some of the shooting schools.  We can do anything and i think the more people see all the mission essential type pages and all teh targets you can commercially buy in the store already made in these books the more people will be swithcing over.

If you need anything let me know!!


----------

